# Tying saltwater flies



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I just purchased a fly tying kit so I can tie some flies in Afghanistan before I get back to the gulf. What are some basic/essential patterns I need to learn how to tie? What are some essentials I need to have around besides cold beer that will make tying easier?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Clouser
Deceiver
Gotcha or Crazy Charlie


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tying Flies*



Chris V said:


> Clouser
> Deceiver
> Gotcha or Crazy Charlie


X2. Easy to tie. I do like pink/white/chartreuse combos. C2


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can tie a clouser, deceiver, and a sea ducer you are off to a good start. There are thousands of patterns out there that are a variation of one, two or all of those. 

The only other "categories" I can think of are epoxy flies, and poppers. Most everything else uses the skilled learned in the basic flies above.


----------

